# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Beginners classes in Tayside and Angus

## gavin

The East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association is planning classes for beginners this year.  Four indoor lessons and two apiary visits ... and unlimited mentoring as long as we can find you a suitable local experienced beekeeper to help you out.  £20 which includes one year's membership of the ESBA.  Interested, or know someone who may be?

Lectures will be held in the centre of Dundee at the Methodist Church on West Marketgait and apiary visits for beginners will be held in the Carse of Gowrie and to the East of Dundee for tutees in those areas. 

Either:

Mondays - 14 Feb, 21 Feb, 14 Mar, 28 Mar, or:
Wednesdays - 16 Feb, 23 Feb, 16 Mar, 30 Mar

We may merge the classes if there is insufficient demand to run both.

Email honey(at)eastofscotlandbeekeepers.org.uk

----------


## mikemilespitcairn

Hi Gavin,
Your friends on the Beekeeping Forum suggested I contact you. I realise we are far too late to respond to this thread but it was the first I came accros that was posted by yourself.


Other thread containing the actual request (edited by Nellie)

Thanks, Mike

----------


## hunthill

Hi Gavin
Interested in keeping bees could you give me some info on beginners courses

----------


## gavin

Sure, we're running them again and I'll post details later.  Are you in the Dundee area?  

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## gavin

OK, we are starting the 4 nights of indoor sessions on 19th Feb (19:00) at the same venue as before.  Four two hour sessions in the Methodist Church meetings room, two apiary sessions at our apiary near Longforgan as spring gets underway, get to meet as many beekeepers as you can shake a stick at.  If I remember right it is £30 (inc ESBA membership for a year).  

Indoor classes:

19 Feb
26 Feb
12 Mar
19 Mar

Apiary visits:

one Sat afternoon in April (get to meet the bees)
one Sat afternoon in May (stronger colonies, dealing with swarming)

After that we will ensure that you have someone in your area to turn to when (not if!) you need further assistance.

Send me a PM if you'd like to sign up.

The association have additional summer apiary visits, have a monthly winter series of talks, and do display at local shows.

cheers

Gavin

----------


## The Drone Ranger

My friends are  new bee keepers near Brechin what is the best local association for them to join

----------


## gavin

The ESBA has members around Brechin, Aberlemno, Finavon, Forfar. No other local association nearby. They'd be made very welcome.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> The ESBA has members around Brechin, Aberlemno, Finavon, Forfar. No other local association nearby. They'd be made very welcome.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


Thanks Gavin 
I wasn't sure if there was a separate bit for Kirriemuir etc

When I next see Gail I will recommend they join the ESBA 
Are there some winter meetings etc ?

Does the SAC still run the bee diseases course ?
I think they should get the formal training on disease identification varroa etc

Next year I will be helping with swarm control advice
When it comes to honey I will leave that to others  :Smile:

----------


## gavin

There used to be a Kirrie group but it died over a decade ago.  Never really got off the ground.  Our winter programme is still being put together and should be available within a month.  Usually five lectures, one members night, one AGM.  Our beginners' class covers diseases but yes, Graeme Sharpe at SRUC (was SAC) does run occasional extra disease days.  We have occasional extra days for members, doing queen raising or - as just a couple of Sundays ago - revision of the biology and control of Varroa.  

I'll look out for them and give them a special welcome.  Maybe I can get them to persuade you to come along too!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> There used to be a Kirrie group but it died over a decade ago.  Never really got off the ground.  Our winter programme is still being put together and should be available within a month.  Usually five lectures, one members night, one AGM.  Our beginners' class covers diseases but yes, Graeme Sharpe at SRUC (was SAC) does run occasional extra disease days.  We have occasional extra days for members, doing queen raising or - as just a couple of Sundays ago - revision of the biology and control of Varroa.  
> 
> I'll look out for them and give them a special welcome.  Maybe I can get them to persuade you to come along too!


You never know  :Smile: 
 Thanks Gavin

----------

